# The largest exotic pet shop



## beksa (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi,
where is the largest exotic pet shop in the UK and
where is the best choice of reptiles and other exotic animals?


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

by the end of january, we should have one of the widest range of exotic mammals available in the uk. to accompany one of the most diverse range of reptiles in england. all in our 2500 square foot superstore

huge mammal enclosures are almost built and the meerkats brand new unique custom built home is almost complete



daniel


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

leaping lizards at york is the biggest wunt say the best thou


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

7ftAndy said:


> leaping lizards at york is the biggest wunt say the best thou


 
i think LL is one of the best in the uk for cleanliness, uniqueness etc. 


and i think out shop is bigger :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

lukendaniel said:


> i think LL is one of the best in the uk for cleanliness, uniqueness etc.
> 
> 
> and i think out shop is bigger :Na_Na_Na_Na:



ive been twice and both times i found it shocking how smelly it was and how cocky one of there staff was cuss i dint agree with what he said he squard upto me thinking he was rocky balboa 


i have not been to your shop yet i am aiming to pop down some time when you have the meerkats ive heard your decent prices best leave my credit card at home and bring cash !


----------

